# GTA V Download killt das Internet?



## BeDo89 (14. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir eben GTA V zugelegt und dementsprechend den 60GB schmalen Download begonnen.

Nach circa zwei Minuten downloaden bemerke ich, dass bei mir und meinem Mitbewohner kein Internet mehr funktioniert. TS, Skype, Steam alles unterbrochen, auch Browser funktionieren nicht.
Nur der GTA Download lief (in voller Bandbreite, ~1,4 MB/s) weiter.

Download angehalten und SOFORT funktionierte das Internet bei uns wieder normal.
Habe dann den GTA Download wieder gestartet und nach ein paar Minuten das gleiche Spiel... 

Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte? ^^


BeDo89


----------



## lol2k (14. April 2015)

*AW: GTA V Download killt das Internet??! *

Unter Steam: Einstellungen --> Downloads gibt es die Möglichkeit, deine Downloadgeschwindigkeit einzustellen. 
Ich vermute dass sich Steam bei dir/euch die gesamte Bandbreite nimmt und dementsprechend kaum Datenpakete für andere Anwendungen durch eure Leitung gepresst werden können. Würde den Download an deiner Stelle limitieren und dann erneut testen. 

Grüße lol2k


----------



## Garnorh198 (14. April 2015)

*AW: GTA V Download killt das Internet??! *

Wenn dein Download schon in voller Bandbreite läuft, geht natürlich nichts anderes mehr. Musst mal in die Einstellungen schauen, ob du die Downloadrate begrenzen kannst.


----------



## Kotor (14. April 2015)

*AW: GTA V Download killt das Internet??! *

spiel dich da nichts so rum .... du bist sicher der Grund warum ich grad nur mit 150k  runterlade ... bei normalerweise 4Mb/s  über Steam.  

... nein, nimm mich nicht ernst ! .... aber wenn du z.B.: eine (schlechte) 16Mbit Leitung hast, würde dein download schon passen ... oder ?  
Das alles lahmgelegt wird, kann durchaus sein. 

kotor


----------



## BeDo89 (14. April 2015)

*AW: GTA V Download killt das Internet??! *

@Kotor HAHA 

Ne ich lade gar nicht über Steam, hab das Game im Social Club aktiviert und hab dann son Setup Tool dort bekommen...
Joa also wir haben ne 16k Leitung wovon ca 12-13 ankommen. Also 1,4 MB/s ist immer das Maximum..

Aber ich hab ja schon öfter was in Fullspeed gesaugt. Aber dass ein Download gleich das komplette Netz lahmlegt hatte ich noch nie ^^

Muss ich mal sehen ob ich dort den Download irgendwie limitieren kann..

Vielen Dank


----------

